

Tutorial: Cross Platform Mobile Sync App - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/TitaniumGetStarted

======
openmobster
This tutorial covers how to develop a cross platform mobile app that is fully
synchronized with the Cloud. The technology used for cross platform
development is Titanium, and the Cloud is provided by OpenMobster.

